
Udev/libinput merged into FreeBSD xorg-server - dddddaviddddd
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=526589
======
dddddaviddddd
Great news for FreeBSD notebook users! libinput provides the best experience
for trackpads on FreeBSD, but up to today this required manually patching xorg
(e.g.
[https://blog.grem.de/pages/t470s.html](https://blog.grem.de/pages/t470s.html)
).

~~~
tannhaeuser
Doesn't have FBSD the synaptics driver available? It's the first thing I
install over a fresh XFree/Wayland/libinput install on Linux because I can't
work with libinput (no kinetic scroll, acceleration, sensitivety, etc - makes
me want to throw the laptop against the wall). Not pissing here on the
libinput effort at all - they themselves are acknowleding their deficiencies
in their faq and asking for help/feedback.

~~~
dddddaviddddd
Synaptics works great for the trackpad (especially palm detection) but doesn't
support the physical trackpad buttons or the trackpoint, at least on FreeBSD &
my T480. libinput supports both and is much smoother than the alternative
moused.

